# Atlantic Technology 642e SB THX



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Atlantic Technology 642e SB THX*







*Manufacturer Specs*

*Specifications* 



Type/Features	Powered subwoofer, sealed enclosure
High efficiency tracking amplifier
2-inch, four layer vented aluminum voice coil, vented motor
Continuous 40–140Hz crossover, 18dB/octave low pass output
Variable low level stereo inputs and low level outputs
Absolute phase invert switch
Auto signal sensing on/off/bypass
Bass Driver	12” long-throw composite cone
Output Power	350W RMS
Distortion (amplifier)	<0.5%
Frequency Response	25Hz – 300Hz ±3 dB
Low Level (line)	20kÙ
Peak Output	107dB SPL into 2000 cubic Feet
Dimensions (WxHxD)	19.00 x 21.00 x 20.50in; 483 x 534 x 521mm (Depth w/grille)
Weight	65lbs/29.5kg
Power Requirements	110V AC 50/60Hz; 240V AC 50/60Hz




*Manufacturer Published Measurements*

*Frequency Response*









*Max Output Before Compression* 









*Spectral Decay*









*Group Delay*









*Waterfall*









*Spectrogram*









*Harmonic Distortion*










*Specifications* 



*16 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 87.7 dB
Distortion at 16.1 Hz, -27.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 11.1456 %
THD+N 35.5436 %
2nd harmonic 7.1505%
3rd harmonic 8.0419%
4th harmonic 1.3952%
5th harmonic 2.0251%
6th harmonic 0.8555%
7th harmonic 1.0396%
8th harmonic 0.4917%
9th harmonic 0.5658%

*20 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 93.7 dB
Distortion at 20.1 Hz, -20.9 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.8053 %
THD+N 14.9624 %
2nd harmonic 7.3090%
3rd harmonic 7.3105%
4th harmonic 1.2729%
5th harmonic 1.9097%
6th harmonic 0.5268%
7th harmonic 0.5714%
8th harmonic 0.4544%
9th harmonic 1.9529%

*25 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 97.4 dB
Distortion at 24.9 Hz, -17.4 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.5983 %
THD+N 22.1136 %
2nd harmonic 6.2808%
3rd harmonic 8.4723%
4th harmonic 0.5147%
5th harmonic 0.8257%
6th harmonic 0.1948%
7th harmonic 0.2621%
8th harmonic 0.1492%
9th harmonic 0.1402%

*32 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.7 dB
Distortion at 31.6 Hz, -10.9 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.6999 %
THD+N 14.3646 %
2nd harmonic 6.3287%
3rd harmonic 8.5577%
4th harmonic 0.4943%
5th harmonic 0.8856%
6th harmonic 0.2303%
7th harmonic 0.2153%
8th harmonic 0.2037%
9th harmonic 0.1771%

*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 110.3 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -5.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.1386 %
THD+N 42.0612 %
2nd harmonic 3.3590%
3rd harmonic 5.1591%
4th harmonic 2.9118%
5th harmonic 4.0348%
6th harmonic 2.0380%
7th harmonic 3.1601%
8th harmonic 1.5789%
9th harmonic 2.0552%

*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 110.3 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -4.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.1989 %
THD+N 23.1470 %
2nd harmonic 2.5056%
3rd harmonic 5.3597%
4th harmonic 0.9600%
5th harmonic 5.2665%
6th harmonic 1.0779%
7th harmonic 3.7334%
8th harmonic 0.7912%
9th harmonic 2.2871%

*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 110.3 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -4.3 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.1964 %
THD+N 9.8074 %
2nd harmonic 1.8228%
3rd harmonic 1.0500%
4th harmonic 0.3748%
5th harmonic 0.3317%
6th harmonic 0.2320%
7th harmonic 0.2082%
8th harmonic 0.1689%
9th harmonic 0.1517%

*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 110.5 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -4.6 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 6.6724 %
THD+N 34.5382 %
2nd harmonic 3.7442%
3rd harmonic 4.0739%
4th harmonic 2.6126%
5th harmonic 2.3229%
6th harmonic 0.8400%
7th harmonic 0.7740%
8th harmonic 0.5051%
9th harmonic 0.3516%


----------

